# Pistol brace plugs



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw this, thought I'd pass it along.
It should help the brace maintain its shape while pistol is in storage.


























Devoid plug V2.0 for SB tactical- SBA3 Brace


The Devoid plug V2.0 for the SB Tactical SBA3 Stabilizer brace. Use the Devoid to support the shape of the brace and keep it clean when it is not in use around your arm. The Devoid also adds internal support to the brace and allows you to use the brace with your arm through the strap on the side...



www.dirtyjdesigns.com


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I need to dump my pistol braces, so they don't hit me with intent.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

They work good but do come with a disclaimer tag


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I need to dump my pistol braces, so they don't hit me with intent.


Give you a case of Natty for all of them terrible things.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kanaka said:


> Give you a case of Natty for all of them terrible things.


If I did trade for beer, it wouldn't be natty. Remember, I'm a liberalertarian.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

6 pack of Sam Adams or Blue Moon then.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

White Claw.


----------



## laxlumy (Oct 4, 2021)

Cool!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

